# How to Get a Pastry Cook Job with Limited Experience?



## missmeganmouse (Apr 1, 2010)

Ive just completed a professional Culinary program in Vancouver BC. Ive known since high school that all I want to do when I grow up is make Delicious deserts however I went to culinary school any way because I felt like cooking offers more career opportunities in my particular area. I'm hopefully going to be enrolled in a Pastry Program this summer, however I cant help but wonder if I'm qualified to at least have a menial job in a bakery. 

So my question is should I just wait till after school or is working in a professional bakery way too much for a lowly culinary grad?


----------



## abhijit10 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, I've just enrolled for Baking & Pastry Arts Mgmt Program at George Brown College for sept 2011. I've lil bit experience in this field.Which program you will be going to be enrolled?


----------



## dominique (Jan 15, 2001)

You don't need a lot of experience to have a menial job in a bakery.. some of my best employees had no experience. This meant I didn't have to break their bad habits to get them to do things the way I wanted them done. Mostly a willingness to learn, and an acceptance that not everything is going to be done the way you were taught in school is what will help you. Good luck!


----------

